

Show HN: emojify.js, an easy way to show emoji icons - niteshade
http://hassankhan.github.com/emojify.js/

======
jameswyse
Looks like a cool script! The problem though is that by including all the
images inside the CSS you're forcing the client to download 3.62MB of icons,
even if only a few are used.

You could avoid this by converting the emoticon text to <img> tags, or by
conditionally inlining the CSS for the background-image. I'd personally prefer
the <img> solution, though it's not as clean as the base64 solution as the
images will need to be hosted as well.

~~~
niteshade
Could another possible solution be to use a font file instead? I do know that
the filesize is pretty big (and only gets bigger as I add more emoji icons
into it), so I was thinking of maybe setting some build options, to include
only specific sets of icons.

------
niteshade
Hi HN, this is my first real close-to-completion project.

It just about fits my needs, but I think the Javascript can be improved on,
and I definitely need some help with the CSS. Would love for someone to have a
quick look at it and maybe give me some pointers.

Thanks!

